# Dima two months old



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Was browsing through our pics and found these adorable pics of Dima when she was just a little baby


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she was so stinking cute! I LOVE her color!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

In love here! Adorable!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just so you all know, this is Quincy's Mommy. She is gorgeous Winnow!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww, she is so cute !!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Dima is so pretty~~


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, too adorable for words. We have then, how about some current pictures????


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> how about some current pictures????


Here are a few, she thinks that the camera is something that will steal your soul away so she has lots of funny faces when we take her pic

We are in the process of growing her coat out, we shave her down with a 4# blade 2 months ago. So she will be ready next year or so.

And she is a jumping bean just like little Quincy, thats where he gets it from. Charly is always with all four safely on the ground


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

How lovely


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

She is beautiful:beauty (2):


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

I _LOVE_ her!!! What a sweet face. I love the close-ups of her adorable black nose.


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Adorable puppy!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

She was a beautiful puppy! What a pretty girl.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Dima is absolutely beautiful. I really loved the pics


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my god I could NOT stop smiling looking at those puppy pictures!! She is about the cutest puppy I have EVER seen! She's gorgeous as an adult too, she reminds me of Desmond only girlier and prettier lol. What a beautiful color she is.  Thanks for sharing those pictures, they totally made my morning.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

She is sooooo cute! I love the first pic, the contrast between face and ears.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all. I will post more pics when she has her coat on. 
And we start to show her again.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Díma looks like she was a very happy puppy. She's beautiful, Winnow.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_An adorable puppy turned lovely adult.....she must have tons of energy since she is like her son!! LOL_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She's dreamy beautiful...then and now.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _An adorable puppy turned lovely adult.....she must have tons of energy since she is like her son!! LOL_


Oh yes  
But she never wakes up before noon she has been like that since she was a puppy. Always likes to sleep late.

Her favorite thing is to have the other dogs chase her around. Since she is super fast and takes turns with out thinking about it the other dogs are always falling flat on there faces when chasing her.


----------

